# Moving to Cairo



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm taking 10 months off between jobs and would like to spend seven months of them in Egypt, arriving on November 1st. I'll be coming with my wife and (gulp) three-month old daughter. The plan would be to spend the first half of the visit in Cairo and the second in Alexandria. I'm not going to be working -- I am hoping to do a little bit of research on Egypt in the 1880s -- and so will be on a fairly tight budget. 

If anyone had the inclination or the time to answer some of these questions, I would be enormously grateful.

1) How easy is it to get short-term furnished lets? Probably for about three/four months in Cairo. What kind of deposit/agent fees would we have to put down?

2) I've only made fleeting visits to Cairo, but enjoyed the atmosphere of Zamalek. We probably only have a budget of about USD 700 a month for a flat that would ideally be two-three bedrooms. We're not looking for luxury. Does Maadi feel a little far out of the centre, and how long would it take to get from Maadi to say Tahrir Square? What are other districts like -- I was particularly thinking about Mohandessin, Dokki or Garden City.

3) How easy is it to get about by metro?

4) On my brief trips to Cairo, I used taxis no problem but only when I had an Egyptian with me. Not speaking Arabic, what are the hazards one would look out for -- particularly for my wife and the baby. We have a car seat at the moment but I'm going to assume there is no point in bringing one to Cairo as there won't be any seat belts in the back of cars. 

5) If we were to hire a part-time nanny, any idea of how much the going rate is?

6) I was going to apply for a three-month multiple entry visa. The plan would be to try to get it extended by a couple of weeks, then leave the country for a fortnight and try to get a second three-month visa. Is this at all feasible? (I do have two passports, if that makes things any easier). 

7) Does anyone else have babies here and is there any advice that you would give on that front?

8) My wife is an intrepid Scot, and has lived abroad for the past five years, but I am slightly concerned about the various reports of hostility towards Western women. How cautious should she be?

Many thanks indeed!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

IamnotLordCromer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm taking 10 months off between jobs and would like to spend seven months of them in Egypt, arriving on November 1st. I'll be coming with my wife and (gulp) three-month old daughter. The plan would be to spend the first half of the visit in Cairo and the second in Alexandria. I'm not going to be working -- I am hoping to do a little bit of research on Egypt in the 1880s -- and so will be on a fairly tight budget.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum....i have never lived in cairo only visited so can't help you but in general we are a friendly lot on here and always willing to give any help or advice and as most of the posters do live in Cairo i am sure they will soon be able to give you answers to your questions.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

IamnotLordCromer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm taking 10 months off between jobs and would like to spend seven months of them in Egypt, arriving on November 1st. I'll be coming with my wife and (gulp) three-month old daughter. The plan would be to spend the first half of the visit in Cairo and the second in Alexandria. I'm not going to be working -- I am hoping to do a little bit of research on Egypt in the 1880s -- and so will be on a fairly tight budget.
> 
> ...





Hello and welcome to the forum.

I cannot help with your rental queries as I have never rented an apartment but there are plenty of poster who will be able to help you.

Zamalek is my favourite place in Cairo but maybe you should think about Maadi so that your wife has a social life when you are out and about.. Maadi is much more family orientated.

Maadi to Tahrir Square is very easy via the metro.. I think it takes about 10 or slightly longer minutes, in a taxi of course depends on the traffic, no traffic and you can be there in 20 minutes, you can of course walk from Zamalek to the midan. 

No point in bringing a car seat if you are using a taxi.. Personally I never use a taxi when I am alone and I would advise anyone who is new to the city not to travel alone and more so for females and for females never to sit in the front alongside the driver. Hazards to look for is being ripped off.. and you will be, always pretend you know the city, take note of passing landmarks for your return journey, the only drawback about this is that taxi drivers will always tell you that they know where your destination is and this is often an exaggeration on their part if the street is out of their area. Use a metered taxi and make sure the meter is on or find someone who will be your designated driver for your stay in Cairo. a taxi driver that you like, feel safe with.. ask him for his phone number.

Part time nanny rates will depend on what nationality you hire but please be aware there are no police checks here so you have no idea who you are leaving your child with.

Visa situation is confusing.. the British embassy emailed residents in June telling them if their visa was out of date they would not be allowed to leave Egypt.. I went to the maggama to renew my visa and they told me it was rubbish, but I do know of someone who was refused the right to leave because their visa was out of date but saying that, your visa as long as you are not working is the least of your worries. Nothing is ever set in stone.


I do not think there is a marked increase in hostility directed to western women but sexual harassment is a problem for all women regardless of nationality .. I think the official figure is 98% of foreign women have been subjected to some sort of unwanted sexual attention.. the attention can and does range from hissing to more sexual assaults. There is nothing you can really do to prevent it.. just ask the Egyptian women who are full covered 

I am not sure if you know that November is the start of our winter and November is often wet.. it is cold here in winter, houses are not built to keep the heat in. 

Good luck on your visit.. 

Maiden


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you very much Maiden and Hurghadapat. Very useful stuff. I think we will have to have a look at Maadi when we come for a brief recce in October. I'm guessing that the climate will not be too different from where we are now (just across your eastern border) -- but it is useful to know that the houses aren't built for the heat. We froze last winter in our present house, which was not built for the cold either. Presumably the air conditioning units do pump out hot air? I think we will need to find one warm room for the bairn...

My wife may have some part-time work lined up, but we'll both be doing it from home and it won't be for any company in Egypt. Just to understand correctly, Maiden -- you think it will be easier to deal with residency issues if we are not working?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

You can get an apt in Maadi on your budget. I would recommend Degla or close to it. Maadi is a big place and Degla is easy to walk around (in daylight) and has many places and resources for your wife. (CSA, BCA, etc.)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

IamnotLordCromer said:


> Thank you very much Maiden and Hurghadapat. Very useful stuff. I think we will have to have a look at Maadi when we come for a brief recce in October. I'm guessing that the climate will not be too different from where we are now (just across your eastern border) -- but it is useful to know that the houses aren't built for the heat. We froze last winter in our present house, which was not built for the cold either. Presumably the air conditioning units do pump out hot air? I think we will need to find one warm room for the bairn...
> 
> My wife may have some part-time work lined up, but we'll both be doing it from home and it won't be for any company in Egypt. Just to understand correctly, Maiden -- you think it will be easier to deal with residency issues if we are not working?




You need a work permit to be employed and you need a job to get a work permit. I think you need a work permit or an Egyptian spouse or be over a certain age, Others who have visas will be able to advice better than me.. As long as you are not working illegally and you hold a western passport you are unlikely to have any problems concerning visas however things can and do change on a whim.. 

Not all apartments have air-conditioning and if they have them there will be no guarantee that they work or that they are split units.

If you are going back to the UK before coming here I would suggest you bring an electric blanket for you bed it will make life so much more comfortable for you. I have an electric throw for my sofa bought from Tesco last summer for 11 pounds sterling.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

IamnotLordCromer said:


> Thank you very much Maiden and Hurghadapat. Very useful stuff. I think we will have to have a look at Maadi when we come for a brief recce in October. I'm guessing that the climate will not be too different from where we are now (just across your eastern border) -- but it is useful to know that the houses aren't built for the heat. We froze last winter in our present house, which was not built for the cold either. Presumably the air conditioning units do pump out hot air? I think we will need to find one warm room for the bairn...
> 
> My wife may have some part-time work lined up, but we'll both be doing it from home and it won't be for any company in Egypt. Just to understand correctly, Maiden -- you think it will be easier to deal with residency issues if we are not working?


Once you extend your tourist entry visa it will be stamped work not permitted but as you say you will be working from home for a non-egyptian company then not to sure at all as to how you would stand there....maybe someone else on here can help you there....also you don't need to leave the country and re-enter again just go and extend your visa.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Once you extend your tourist entry visa it will be stamped work not permitted but as you say you will be working from home for a non-egyptian company then not to sure at all as to how you would stand there....maybe someone else on here can help you there....also you don't need to leave the country and re-enter again just go and extend your visa.




If you or your wife is working in Egypt for any company you need a work permit and the company is legally obliged to provide it, I would guess that most of us work for foreign companies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you or your wife is working in Egypt for any company you need a work permit and the company is legally obliged to provide it, I would guess that most of us work for foreign companies.


Hi -- I won't be working, but my wife may do some freelance work, but entirely as a self-employed agent. I guess we will just have to look into it when we arrive. I don't think it is a deal-breaker if it is not possible.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Please make two more posts so I can send you a private message. 

Mods: I've never made that request before, so I'm sure you must believe me when I say I have a good reason.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> Please make two more posts so I can send you a private message.
> 
> Mods: I've never made that request before, so I'm sure you must believe me when I say I have a good reason.


Hi -- when you say make two more posts, do you mean on this thread? Or do I have to start two new threads?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

One other question -- is there much of an expat community in Alexandria and how does it compare to living in Cairo in terms of excitement? I loved Cairo the first few times I saw it because the city seemed so intriguing and such a chaotic hotch-potch. Perhaps it was because there was no traffic on the streets as it was the beginning of the revolution last year.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

IamnotLordCromer said:


> Hi -- when you say make two more posts, do you mean on this thread? Or do I have to start two new threads?


No you don't have to start new threads....but posting silly posts just to get you PM facilities is not allowed either.

ps....like the name


----------



## Scorpio181 (Jul 13, 2012)

As far as housing is concerned, there are a lot of apartments close to the BCA that are very reasonable and it is a nice place to go even with children.


----------

